# Duncan Gordon ex Beaverbank



## pcranage (Dec 10, 2013)

From Stornaway, sailed on M / v Beaverbank 1968


----------



## davidw06 (Mar 28, 2015)

Well hello Duncan, I remember you well, we sailed on the Minchbank in 1966/67, Stuart Finley was the second apprentice and i Dave Wood was the third apprentice. Part way through the voyage you were transferred to the Beaverbank (i think)


----------

